# Micros 3700 POS



## Daniel10

Hello,

I'm having an issue with one of my POS terminals. We reboot the main server and all the other terminals have come back up except for one terminal. It gets stuck at a point and can not get back to usable. Anyone know anything about Micros systems?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## wmorri

Hi Dan,

Welcome to TSF!!

Let me do a little searching and see if I can find anything about this error. Does the terminal screen say anything or have a message pop up? Any information would be great to know as well.


----------

